# Is arguing with people more gayer than pressing the ignore button on this site?



## Boobie Bomb (May 23, 2021)

I'm not normally some guy that just blocks people on this site or ignore folks with a press of a button as many people are allow to speak their mind even if some is bullshit. But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them. Won't say names for legal reasons. But some gay hard-on cocks for me or some users so it's not worth it to feed said trolls. (No pun intended even what site I am on) And it's not like I won't listen to reason. I will if the response they made is well written or gets to the point. Instead half of it is bashing or just name-calling on cockfights. Sometimes it'll be my fault for the troubles but then the other side would just keep replying to me like I'm butthurt on some stuff which is why to better block them out of my life than just troll bait trouble. I have no problems with this site. I just have to avoid trouble and crap. But do you guys think that blocking is the pussy way out or just reply to them and see what happens next? There are no wrong answers only correct answers may pass for this Q&A.


----------



## Getwhatyou (May 23, 2021)

Don't ignore like a pussy. Argue like you have a spine. Otherwise you never truly held those views in the first place


----------



## KateHikes14 (May 23, 2021)

Jesus Christ you're a whiney faggot


Chickenfoot said:


> But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them.


KYS yourself


Chickenfoot said:


> I'm butthurt


We noticed.


----------



## Vingle (May 23, 2021)

NGL, you sound gay and like an easy target.


----------



## Penis Drager (May 23, 2021)

Only faggots ignore the free flow of autism that is my posting history.
Go ahead and ignore the other faggots though. They probably already blocked me by now anyway.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (May 23, 2021)

Getting some good comments. Keep it up we might make it to 2022 if the world hasn't gone to WW3 yet. I agree with these comments.


----------



## I Love Beef (May 23, 2021)

Argue with losers and when they're at their peak of their troll's high, leave them in withdrawal with an enemy without.

That's how you win.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 23, 2021)

Holy fuck, you are a massive pussy...


----------



## Big Ruski (May 23, 2021)

Lol I saw the screenshot PM with Null on your profile page. You should really think about shit before you post it bruv. Also, don't fall for obvious bait either, Its what the trolls want.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 23, 2021)

if you cant help yourself from engaging with them because they post shit that triggers you so much or whatever, yeah go ahead and ignore them.

just because i personally dont like seeing slapfights in threads between two posters, it's always boring ego match zZZzzz


----------



## Oliveoil (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Uncle Warren (May 23, 2021)

If your idea of winning arguments is the block button please go back to twitter.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (May 23, 2021)

Only a faggot uses the ignore button. A real man don't care what other people say.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 23, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> Lol I saw the screenshot PM with Null on your profile page. You should really think about shit before you post it bruv. Also, don't fall for obvious bait either, Its what the trolls want.


Here it is again (in case @Chickenfoot goes private or gets ol' Yeller'd before everyone has seen it):




need shoeonhead nudes said:


> if you cant help yourself from engaging with them because they post shit that triggers you so much or whatever, yeah go ahead and ignore them.


This was you complaining about @Just A Butt 're-inviting' you to a PM chain only the other day:





						Kiwi Farms own PM chatting Lolcow Homebrew
					

@Just A Butt is harassing me in PM's HOW DO I STOP IT? AHHH!!!11  He and I'm sure others, have a habit of inviting people into really stupid PM chats full of bottom of the barrel drivel, trying to bait you into wasting your time "socializing" with them. Whenever I have looked at his profile he...




					kiwifarms.net
				






Chickenfoot said:


> But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them.


Ignoring people is super gay.



Chickenfoot said:


> Won't say names for legal reasons.


This is also super gay. At least @ the people you've blocked so that they can come here and defend themselves and/or talk shit about you. What do you care either way? You blocked them so you can't see their posts.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 23, 2021)

lmao null is such a spastic.
just disable PM's ffs


----------



## An Ghost (May 23, 2021)

Nool: please dont waste my time
Chickenfoot: *wastes his time*
Nool: don't
Chickenfoot: 


Chickenfoot said:


> I'm not normally some guy that just blocks people on this site or ignore folks with a press of a button as many people are allow to speak their mind even if some is bullshit. But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them. Won't say names for legal reasons. But some gay hard-on cocks for me or some users so it's not worth it to feed said trolls. (No pun intended even what site I am on) And it's not like I won't listen to reason. I will if the response they made is well written or gets to the point. Instead half of it is bashing or just name-calling on cockfights. Sometimes it'll be my fault for the troubles but then the other side would just keep replying to me like I'm butthurt on some stuff which is why to better block them out of my life than just troll bait trouble. I have no problems with this site. I just have to avoid trouble and crap. But do you guys think that blocking is the pussy way out or just reply to them and see what happens next? There are no wrong answers only correct answers may pass for this Q&A.


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 23, 2021)

I mean the usual protocol is to argue until you run out of autism, the person who argues the longest wins because they have more autism then you. Ties happen when mods remove all the posts out of the thread and chuck them in the autistic thunderdome to die on a backup server.


----------



## John Furrman (May 23, 2021)

It's not worth arguing on this website. Make some frens instead and have fun


----------



## Mountain Dew (May 23, 2021)

@Chickenfoot always struck me as an autistic Tumblr/Twitter transplant that learned you could use funny gamer words here but has never gotten a grasp on the site's culture.


----------



## Rusty Crab (May 23, 2021)

There's nothing wrong with ignoring people that are spammy and annoying, but for god's sake don't expound upon it.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (May 23, 2021)

I'm not normally some guy that just blocks people on this site or ignore folks with a press of a button as many people are allow to speak their mind even if some is bullshit. But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them. Won't say names for legal reasons. But some gay hard-on cocks for me or some users so it's not worth it to feed said trolls. (No pun intended even what site I am on) And it's not like I won't listen to reason. I will if the response they made is well written or gets to the point. Instead half of it is bashing or just name-calling on cockfights. Sometimes it'll be my fault for the troubles but then the other side would just keep replying to me like I'm butthurt on some stuff which is why to better block them out of my life than just troll bait trouble. I have no problems with this site. I just have to avoid trouble and crap. But do you guys think that blocking is the pussy way out or just reply to them and see what happens next? There are no wrong answers only correct answers may pass for this Q&A.


----------



## Had (May 23, 2021)

Ignoring people isn't exactly what your doing you made a massive post crying about it, that's not Ignoring...


Chickenfoot said:


> I have no problems with this site. I just have to avoid trouble and crap.


Then stop annoying the owner and the users.


Chickenfoot said:


> But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button


Don't get me wrong users on here get on my nerves sometimes, but if you're having fuckin PTSD episodes over a glorified image board. Its time to log off dude.


Chickenfoot said:


> But do you guys think that blocking is the pussy way out


Yes.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2021)

Chickenfoot said:


> excessive autism


Only faggots and trannies press the ignore button, shitpost and banter like a man.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 23, 2021)

The arguments on this site basically just consist of both sides calling each other 'fucking retarded' ad nauseam. You don't need a button to ignore them.


----------



## beautiful person (May 23, 2021)

Lol, this thread is fun, especially the PM conversation with Null. 

OT: Ignore button is inherently gay.



need shoeonhead nudes said:


> lmao null is such a spastic.
> just disable PM's ffs


But OP initiated the conversation.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 23, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> Lol, this thread is fun, especially the PM conversation with Null.
> 
> OT: Ignore button is inherently gay.
> 
> ...


yeah but he is always whining about this shit. what does he expect?
people want to talk to him, hes internet famous.
it's like leaving a steak out on the floor then beating your dog when he eats it.
and most people dont know he hates recieving messages like that, there should be a popup you confirm before you click send to him "I WILL BAN YOU IF THIS ISNT AN IMPORTANT OR INFORMATIVE PM"


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 23, 2021)

Getwhatyou said:


> Don't ignore like a pussy. Argue like you have a spine. Otherwise you never truly held those views in the first place


The best advice that can be given to anyone is to first think "what would a massive pussy do," and then to do the exact opposite of that.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (May 24, 2021)

string them along with a series of incomprehensible shitposts until they stop interacting with you out of sheer confusion/exhaustion.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (May 24, 2021)

Taking a dick in the ass is more gay than either


----------



## Blamo (May 24, 2021)

To be honest it depends on the context. If you are starting fights, you get btfo then you run away then it can be cringe. Especially if you did a public display about it.
But if not, then it doesn't really matter.

Arguing online rarely gives your results online. If you shittalk somebody they will just believe their position even more. Especially if it is established if you are opponents on a fundamental level.


----------



## Dum Cum Shark (May 24, 2021)

>arguing on the internet with strangers

there is no reason to do this unless you like it


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 24, 2021)

Either strategy can be faggy or chad depending on how you carry yourself.


----------



## Easterling (May 24, 2021)

Chickenfoot said:


> it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them.


this is not the kinda site you belong on friend.


----------



## Large (May 24, 2021)

Sperging is gay.
Ignoring is gayer.


----------



## An Ghost (May 24, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> yeah but he is always whining about this shit. what does he expect?
> people want to talk to him, hes internet famous.
> it's like leaving a steak out on the floor then beating your dog when he eats it.
> and most people dont know he hates recieving messages like that, there should be a popup you confirm before you click send to him "I WILL BAN YOU IF THIS ISNT AN IMPORTANT OR INFORMATIVE PM"


Says the guy who was complaining about being invited to dms.
You're on the internet, you should be expected to be invited to dms. People want to invite you to dms. Complaining about it is like putting your pants on, then taking a shit, then complaining that somebody shit your pants. 

People absolutely know not to send him "try north korea" DMs because its the second post in the "looking for suggestions" thread. And chickenfoot isnt even banned, just being retarded.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 24, 2021)

If you were already on this website, what else were you going to spend your time on anyway?


----------



## Zarkov (May 24, 2021)

Why would I click ignore when I can simply neg-rate the niggers and watch them bitch about how I chose to neg-rate them rather than engaging in constructive discussion ?


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Dec 20, 2021)

honestly bro if this site damages your mental health or whatever , just take a break.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Dec 21, 2021)

Ignored.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 21, 2021)

Depends on how much fun you're having.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 22, 2021)

Blocking is for libtards and pussies. Only block actual trolls who just spam literal nonsense. You don't have to reply to every retard, you know.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (May 23, 2021)

I'm not normally some guy that just blocks people on this site or ignore folks with a press of a button as many people are allow to speak their mind even if some is bullshit. But lately, for my mental health, I had to press the ignore button not because they are gay or wrong about stuff but it's getting a little too toxic for me to even reply to them. Won't say names for legal reasons. But some gay hard-on cocks for me or some users so it's not worth it to feed said trolls. (No pun intended even what site I am on) And it's not like I won't listen to reason. I will if the response they made is well written or gets to the point. Instead half of it is bashing or just name-calling on cockfights. Sometimes it'll be my fault for the troubles but then the other side would just keep replying to me like I'm butthurt on some stuff which is why to better block them out of my life than just troll bait trouble. I have no problems with this site. I just have to avoid trouble and crap. But do you guys think that blocking is the pussy way out or just reply to them and see what happens next? There are no wrong answers only correct answers may pass for this Q&A.


----------



## Billy Beer (Dec 23, 2021)

NUll should remove the ignore feature.

Posters cried when profiles were hidden, because reasons, why not cry that posts are hidden through the ignore feature? Double standards.


----------

